# New Joyetech Delta And Evic Supreme



## Lianvape (1/6/14)

Hi Guys

Wondering if you have seen this new joyetech product. 
What I find interesting is the three coil and 6ml capacity part. I might be mistaken, but out of everything I have reviewed over the past few days, this product looks promising.

Onto my next question, where can I get or place an order for delta and supreme?

http://www.joyetech.com/product/eVics.php


----------



## ET (1/6/14)

the hassles most people have always had with evic is their build quality, as in, their stuff is just not as tough as other manufacturers. yes they normally have more of a gadget factor assocaited with their products, but it doesn't help if your nifty new toy dies after you bump it off the table. that said, yum this looks nice. as for where to get it, hopefully someone else can point you in the right direction. oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## Lianvape (1/6/14)

denizenx said:


> the hassles most people have always had with evic is their build quality, as in, their stuff is just not as tough as other manufacturers. yes they normally have more of a gadget factor assocaited with their products, but it doesn't help if your nifty new toy dies after you bump it off the table. that said, yum this looks nice. as for where to get it, hopefully someone else can point you in the right direction. oh and welcome to the forum


Thank you very much!


----------



## soonkia (1/6/14)

Pbusardo did a loooong review on the Supreme. Got a no thumbs. 

But he is doing a competition on the evic supreme... And if you win you have to pay shipping to South Africa, but we can enter

Details here 

Around minute 29

Edit:And it ends today(Sunday the 1st)




Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (1/6/14)

For the life of Murphy I just can't watch this longwinded guy


----------



## soonkia (1/6/14)

Agreed, but you only need to watch the last 5mins to get the gist

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (1/6/14)

so where did the dog tags come from?


----------



## Lianvape (1/6/14)

soonkia said:


> Pbusardo did a loooong review on the Supreme. Got a no thumbs.
> 
> But he is doing a competition on the evic supreme... And if you win you have to pay shipping to South Africa, but we can enter
> 
> ...



I watched the whole thing, but have also read some good things about. The question i keep asking myself is; why spend 4k on provari?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (1/6/14)

Well, patriosm comes to mind - 
Made in America, by Americans for Americans with American materials

And, it is a device that lasts and lasts.

And, why can't we just be happy with a ego with a ce5?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (1/6/14)

provari is for labelboys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (1/6/14)

Strange because two other reviews rated the supreme quite highly. Said build quality was way better than previous joytechs. 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## soonkia (1/6/14)

Yes, but you know Phil busardo. Everything must be close to perfect to get a thumbs up. 

So, the device is better than the evic, but at the price point, not good enough. 

It's very gimmicky as well, a bit over the top imo

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/6/14)

Lianvape said:


> I watched the whole thing, but have also read some good things about. The question i keep asking myself is; why spend 4k on provari?



Provari was the be all and end all when variable devices first came to the market. Despite all the new innovation over the last two years Provari has hardly made any changes to their devices to accommodate the expanding market. Stupid things like adding airflow slits in the top caps... But no...
So they have kind of faded into the stone age. 2.5/3 amp limits? Seriously...

After all the begging people did asking Provape to get creative, the only thing they could do what add a version with a blue LED.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (1/6/14)

I agree with @RevnLucky7 and with @soonkia; marketing plays and stays on US patriotism.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/6/14)

johan said:


> I agree with @RevnLucky7 and with @soonkia; marketing plays and stays on US patriotism.



Don't get me wrong the Provari WAS a GREAT mod. I owned three of them and was the only thing I would use. But they've now become dated and Provape just don't do anything about it. I have a mayor gripe with them actually. All they seem to be doing is putting a new color on the market every 2 months.


----------



## Lianvape (1/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Don't get me wrong the Provari WAS a GREAT mod. I owned three of them and was the only thing I would use. But they've now become dated and Provape just don't do anything about it. I have a mayor gripe with them actually. All they seem to be doing is putting a new color on the market every 2 months.


There are a hundred different batteries available, and as a newbie to this it is easy to fall into the "expensive=good" trap, thus, what would you recommend?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/6/14)

Lianvape said:


> There are a hundred different batteries available, and as a newbie to this it is easy to fall into the "expensive=good" trap, thus, what would you recommend?



Well you're certainly a wise newbie. 
I'm not sure what your level of experience is but there's a few things I would need to know.
Do you like box mods or tube. Regulated (variable voltage) or Mechanical. Do you want to build or buy your coils. Do you like drippers or tanks?


----------



## Lianvape (1/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Well you're certainly a wise newbie.
> I'm not sure what your level of experience is but there's a few things I would need to know.
> Do you like box mods or tube. Regulated (variable voltage) or Mechanical. Do you want to build or buy your coils. Do you like drippers or tanks?


I believe it would be best to discuss those points over the phone. I will call your shop tomorrow. Thank you


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

Damn, was looking forward to reading @RevnLucky7 's responses


----------

